# frog gigging



## JNation85 (Jul 6, 2015)

The fishing guide states that you can catch frogs by hand, net, etc... but makes no mention of being able to use a light or not, it does state that you can use a spear but NOT with artificial light. My question is can you catch them by hand and use a light? Looking for clarification on this, I prefer to just pluck them out of the water by hand.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The last I knew you could not use a light to take frogs.


----------



## JNation85 (Jul 6, 2015)

multibeard said:


> The last I knew you could not use a light to take frogs.


Well then, it really makes catching those guys very hard.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Sure does.

They guys from Louisiana and Texas laugh when they find out we can not hunt with a light. 15 bulls will cover a truck tail gate down there.


----------



## JNation85 (Jul 6, 2015)

multibeard said:


> Sure does.
> 
> They guys from Louisiana and Texas laugh when they find out we can not hunt with a light. 15 bulls will cover a truck tail gate down there.


I've only ever found big ones in a private lake/pond up in the stanwood area, we had three guys and we were only able to get about 20 between us, which still made for a pretty good feast. But trying to catch all these little guys with no light doesn't even make it worth it, just curious if maybe there's an over abundance of small ones eating everything that it's not allowing for larger growth.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Not sure what the reasoning would be for not allowing a light and a gig. I know you cant use guns or bows etc. But whats the harm in a gig and a light?

Ganzer


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> Not sure what the reasoning would be for not allowing a light and a gig. I know you cant use guns or bows etc. But whats the harm in a gig and a light?
> Ganzer[/QUOTE
> 
> Who knows as this is the DNR remember. Might be they are worried about over harvest. It seems that the DNR has been concerned with the decline of frogs.


----------



## JNation85 (Jul 6, 2015)

Just Talked to someone in the fisheries department in charge of reptiles and amphibians, the prohibition of artificial light is only for use of a gig/spear. All other techniques used to catch frogs (that are legal) may be done with a light. Hell yea! let the fun begin, now just have to find a good pond with the big ones in it.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Lay out a tarp, net, old sheet or blanket under an overhead limb at the edge of reeds/lily pads at shore.
Tie crossward lengths of rope to the 4 corners, tie another rope to the center where the ropes cross and loop the rope over the limb and away a distance... Hang a flashlight or lamp from the limb 2'-3' above the center.
Come back later and lift the rope forming a basket, catching the frogs that came in for a bug meal. :0)
It worked on Belle Isle when we were teens.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Supposedly 11#, from a ditch in Louisiana.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Need to find a golf course that has planted the African Bullfrog tadpoles. The tadpoles eat a lot of bug larva and a smart course owner will invest in them. These tadpoles take up to four years to grow up to a mature frog and are huge. Golf courses I've gigged at actually wanted us to thin out the frogs. I used a fishing pole with line tied to the end and a barbless fly on the end.....have fun.

Marc


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

kingfisher2 said:


> Need to find a golf course that has planted the African Bullfrog tadpoles. The tadpoles eat a lot of bug larva and a smart course owner will invest in them. These tadpoles take up to four years to grow up to a mature frog and are huge. Golf courses I've gigged at actually wanted us to thin out the frogs. I used a fishing pole with line tied to the end and a barbless fly on the end.....have fun.
> 
> Marc


That sounds like a great idea. We're you able to find one that would let you hunt frogs? I would think a golf course that would invest in these would want their prize frogs around to create more tadpoles


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

DirtySteve said:


> That sounds like a great idea. We're you able to find one that would let you hunt frogs? I would think a golf course that would invest in these would want their prize frogs around to create more tadpoles


Yea, but these ponds at this course had thousands......he wanted them thinned out


----------

